# Curing new stucco



## Bildung (Mar 25, 2017)

If the problem with cure time on new stucco is high ph, wouldn't washing it down with an acidic solution (low ph)--i.e., vinegar and water--bring down the ph enough to get to work?

How quickly could this have new stucco ready to go?

I'm going to topcoat with Alkyd acrylic (Breakthrough)--I've already done it on my own stucco--it's awesome.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Hose it down twice a day and test it with some ph test strips from a pool supply company. Put a strip on the wet stucco and see how purple it turns. The darker and faster purple it turns tells you how hot the stucco is.Keep hosing it till they are barely purple. You can use a masonary conditioner like loxon to make sure you wont have stucco burn. When I lived in AZ. all the paint stores carried phenolphthalein solution that was a great ph tester. Vinegar and water wont make a difference, straight water is fine.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Test with ph strips as mentioned.

They also sell a conditioner which is meant to penetrate and seal the concrete while lowering the pH level. Sherwin - Loxon Conditioner.

Don't think that vinegar would provide a longer term solution to neutralizing. I'd wait a week, put the conditioner on, check the next day the pH level and see what happens. Worse case scenario...you wait longer.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

New stucco is going to be hot, nothing you can do outside of wait the 30 days or use a high ph tolerant primer, Loxon primer or conditioner works good.


----------

